# Whats your heaviest Bicep Curl?



## liberator

Whats your heaviest Bicep Curl?

2 Years ago I was curling 80Kg on an olympic Squat bar so (100Kg) for 12...

and 40Kg I think was my best dumbell on a preacher bench..

Currently Im upto 70kg (including squat bar), and 35Kg on Preacher Bench...

I always wanted to be able to bicep curl my own bodyweight but never quite made it


----------



## Five-O

How much do you weigh mate, id expect for someone to comfortably curl 100kg they'd have to be very big indeed tbh, unless you had a sore back afterwards, either way, thats some weight.


----------



## liberator

Five-O said:


> How much do you weigh mate, id expect for someone to comfortably curl 100kg they'd have to be very big indeed tbh, unless you had a sore back afterwards, either way, thats some weight.


currently at my heaviest about 18stones....... 2 years ago which is when I stopped training I was about 17½ stones.

never had any back problems.... biggest problem was tip-toeing with the weight as it pulled me forward... for the 100kg I used to lift the bar from knee height off the top of the squat rack.


----------



## gym rat

25kg dumbell curls for 10reps


----------



## Five-O

liberator said:


> currently at my heaviest about 18stones....... 2 years ago which is when I stopped training I was about 17½ stones.


Pretty impressive then mate, were the reps good un's..


----------



## BigDom86

most ive done on barbell curl is 60kg with good form. 100k


----------



## the_muss

100 kg - that's a lot of weight if good form was used!

I have pretty big arms but never try going too heavy - having said that I doubt if I could curl much more than 70k or 80k including bar. I can db curl 30's OK but I find dbs much easier to go heavy with.

What did Ronnie used to curl?


----------



## liberator

Five-O said:


> Pretty impressive then mate, were the reps good un's..


Of course :innocent: lol, nah, there was no rocking or bouncing up with my thighs..... would probably have slipped a disc if Id have cheated with that weight.....


----------



## Rob070886

80Ib dumbells for 8 each arm, anymore and im swingin like fookin tarzan!


----------



## shorty

liberator said:


> Of course :innocent: lol, nah, there was no rocking or bouncing up with my thighs..... would probably have slipped a disc if Id have cheated with that weight.....


let me get this straight....you curled 2x 20kg plates a side plus a 20kg bar.... for reps!!

would have loved to see a vid as thats some weight!


----------



## liberator

shorty said:


> let me get this straight....you curled 2x 20kg plates a side plus a 20kg bar.... for reps!!
> 
> would have loved to see a vid as thats some weight!


I'll get back up to that weight in the next few months and get a video posted on here..... :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

LOL at this thread... I've gotta put mine in just cos it's so weeny!

Wait for it!

8kg

:beer:


----------



## Littleluke

I struggle to believe that to be honest!

Most I curl is 30kg dumbbells, I could go heavier but wouldn't want to sacrifise form for eago.


----------



## shorty

liberator said:


> I'll get back up to that weight in the next few months and get a video posted on here..... :thumbup1:


go for it dude... be great to watch!


----------



## liberator

I've not read this anywhere, or been told it.... its just the way I train....

if say for example I can curl 30kg completely clean and strict standing then I'll go over to the preacher bench and curl 40/45kg cheat (like half a rep)....

I just find it preps me for increasing the weight on my strict curls a few weeks down the line, and just keep upping the weights like that.....

tbh I never thought anything of it at the time, I tried asking if it was a good weight on another website in the strongman forum and I just got flamed like you wouldn't believe......

I like to train for strength, always have and always will.... and damn straight its for my ego too :thumb:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

One mans good form, is another mans cheating. I would say 90% of the people in my gym 'cheat', on every exercise.

I think they must think Im do some strange exercises, becasue I do them differently.

A friend of mine was doing lat pulldowns the other day, I asked him if he was working out lower back, or training for gymnastics, but he didnt get the joke.

Its difficult to comapare weights because form can affect how hard the exercise is to a massive extent.


----------



## jw007

I "cheat curl" as a specific exercise with olymipc bar.

Most i have done is 150kg for about 3

But i regularly do 105kg for 10 plus reps with oly bar with not terrible form, could actually prob do quite few strict

and 125 x 5-6 with slightly worse form lol.


----------



## jayt

fcukin hell lol i curled 55 last week and thought that was good lol


----------



## justdiscovering

jayt said:


> fcukin hell lol i curled 55 last week and thought that was good lol


 pretty similar here...i can at a push do a set with 100lb fixed bb but limmit to one set per session, :rockon:


----------



## Shyne

Crazy weights to be curling, I can't even OHP that atm.

I'd so most I've curled on an oly bar is about 60k inc bar for about 5-6reps.


----------



## Predator

Some fooking mean curls there!

Was doing strict concentration curls with 30kgs dumbells at the end of my bicep workouts. I don't know what my max would be.

I try not to train my arms too much, because they build quicker than any other body part. It makes me look so out of proportion lol.

Predator


----------



## shorty

Predator said:


> I try not to train my arms too much, because they build quicker than any other body part. It makes me look so out of proportion lol.
> 
> Predator


my heart bleeds for you mate


----------



## Predator

shorty said:


> my heart bleeds for you mate


LOL! Sounds great but it's a pain. I wish the rest grew like them. 

I think most of us have body parts that seem to grow quicker than others? Genetics is a funny thing.

Predator


----------



## Rob070886

Predator said:


> LOL! Sounds great but it's a pain. I wish the rest grew like them.
> 
> I think most of us have body parts that seem to grow quicker than others? Genetics is a funny thing.
> 
> Predator


Dude i'm like that, think its cause when i was a kid i had dumbells and just used to sit in my bedroom curling allday long before i knew about overtraining and rest and training everything evenly etc. now i only train arms every ten days and even then only do 3 exercises for 3,3,4


----------



## Scottswald

for db hammers i go upto 35kg dumbells for 10 per arm, pretty good form, cud go heavier but i like to keep good form


----------



## Guest

22.5/25'skg DB's

varies depending on the day really


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> I "cheat curl" as a specific exercise with olymipc bar.
> 
> Most i have done is 150kg for about 3
> 
> But i regularly do 105kg for 10 plus reps with oly bar with not terrible form, could actually prob do quite few strict
> 
> and 125 x 5-6 with slightly worse form lol.


 Hardcore as fvck or total show off wannabee :confused1: it could be either or a bit of both:laugh:

I dont do cheat curls because i simply dont like them (not saying they are not effective) i have curled 185lb (olympic bar included) for 6 fully strict reps and i thought my wrists were going to seperate! I can preacher curl 70lb dbs for 4-6 quality reps. Hammer curls for most people will be the strongest, i have done 100lb dbs for 10 alternating reps but i think a lightre weight and zero momentum at all aka 3-4 seconds up and 3-4 seconds down is more beneficial.


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> *Hardcore as fvck or total show off wannabee* :confused1: it could be either or a bit of both:laugh:
> 
> I dont do cheat curls because i simply dont like them (not saying they are not effective) i have curled 185lb (olympic bar included) for 6 fully strict reps and i thought my wrists were going to seperate! I can preacher curl 70lb dbs for 4-6 quality reps. Hammer curls for most people will be the strongest, i have done 100lb dbs for 10 alternating reps but i think a lightre weight and zero momentum at all aka 3-4 seconds up and 3-4 seconds down is more beneficial.


PMSL, no one to show off to in my gym, just a sh1tty garage\unit and usually just me and training partner.

Usually do 2 heavy cheat sets, as i use them to judge my power level, and sort of pre exhausts them for the 2 sets of DB preachers i do after.

By doing strict curls 1st, I always get the feeling i could have done one more rep etc, this way i know for sure i cant:thumb:


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Hardcore as fvck or total show off wannabee :confused1: it could be either


It is the latter,


----------



## Predator

Rob070886 said:


> Dude i'm like that, think its cause when i was a kid i had dumbells and just used to sit in my bedroom curling allday long before i knew about overtraining and rest and training everything evenly etc. now i only train arms every ten days and even then only do 3 exercises for 3,3,4


It's the exact same story for me mate. I wish I was born a few years later and had more access to info on training.

My first set of DB's were two shopping bags full of tins lol. Then when I was about 12 or 13 I convinced my mum to buy me a set of DB'S for my birthday. :lol:

Predator


----------



## jw007

Nytol said:


> It is the latter,


Back are we:laugh:


----------



## Bulldog88

i usually do 35-40kg db hammers at 8-12 reps with good form, i'd say my arms are about a whole inch bigger now than they are on that pic taken around about 8 months ago. 105kg at 10 reps regularly? **** me that's an insane lift


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I have done 100kg for 3reps even though i have long arms and small(17.5'')biceps.Everyone in the gym stopped what they were doing and watched to see if my bicep curled without shifting the weight!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Well i usually curl 30kg dumbells for 8, don't know what my max is though


----------



## Bulldog88

i have never tried curling huge ammounts i kno i could only do a few reps with, iv'e always been under the impression that more reps with good form are better for bicep growth (8-12 reps)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bulldog88 said:


> i have never tried curling huge ammounts i kno i could only do a few reps with, iv'e always been under the impression that more reps with good form are better for bicep growth (8-12 reps)


Dunno mate, i'm on Max-OT (4-6 reps) and it seems to be working well


----------



## Bulldog88

would you say it works better?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Bulldog88 said:


> would you say it works better?


For me, yea. But for someone else 12 reps might work better. If youre interested give this a read, its the complete plan.

www.johnstonefitness.com/misc/MAX-OT.pdf

You can probably skip all the pages upto page 133 (i think) its just all about diet and stuff up to there


----------



## Bulldog88

yeah i'll give it a read thanks m8


----------



## ymir

Barbell curl 70kg x 5 at 106kg BW

Nowadays im happy to do 55-57.5x5  better form tho and about 23kg lighter in BW


----------



## thugz

using ez bar but total weight was 90 i curled for 7reps.

this was yrs and yrs ago when i trained my arms but i feel if i trained them when ive been atleast 2 quality stones heavier then i'd do that with 100kg after a short while of curling.

by the way i am not the usual bull****ter or i might add another 10 on that as maybe its possible but its all just assumage!


----------



## liberator

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have done 100kg for 3reps even though i have long arms and small(17.5'')biceps.Everyone in the gym stopped what they were doing and watched to see if my bicep curled without shifting the weight!!


lol, you just reminded me of a few years ago (probably 2002/2003) when I was curling 4x20kg plates on an EZ bar in front of the mirrors and when I glanced across to my right there was a group of huge guys watching..... lol, was quite a mad feeling when i look back on it, but at the time I didn't think they could be watching me for the weight Im liftin cus I know **** all about bodybuilding..... lol

btw, had never touched a single pill or injection up to that point, 100% natural.


----------



## Rob070886

Predator said:


> It's the exact same story for me mate. I wish I was born a few years later and had more access to info on training.
> 
> My first set of DB's were two shopping bags full of tins lol. Then when I was about 12 or 13 I convinced my mum to buy me a set of DB'S for my birthday. :lol:
> 
> Predator


haha i remember buying my first set of DB's, them blue body sculpture ones from Argos and having to drag the box all the way home cause i couldnt event carry them and someone i know driving up to me and offering me a lift cause they thought i was strugglin,...funny thing is,

i turned round and went " no i'm fine there just some weights"haha

i was killin really!


----------



## Delhi

I use 40k max for barbell and around 15 for dumbell.....................................ah well i do at least have 19 inch arms to show for my "Weakness" LOL

I suspect ALOT of people are using bad form on this thread


----------



## BLUE(UK)

liberator said:


> lol, you just reminded me of a few years ago (probably 2002/2003) when I was curling 4x20kg plates on an EZ bar in front of the mirrors and when I glanced across to my right there was a group of huge guys watching..... lol, was quite a mad feeling when i look back on it, but at the time I didn't think they could be watching me for the weight Im liftin cus I know **** all about bodybuilding..... lol
> 
> btw, had never touched a single pill or injection up to that point, 100% natural.


It's nothing new for me to lift more than the vast majority in the gyms i have used.The 100kg i used was 2x20kg plates per side of the olympic bar....EZ curls are easy!! 

Yes,no pills nor injections in me.


----------



## supercell

I think I remember doing some curl thingy's back in feb sometime. Or perhaps it was March....I forget......

J


----------



## ElfinTan

supercell said:


> I think I remember doing some curl thingy's back in feb sometime. Or perhaps it was March....I forget......
> 
> J


 :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Delhi said:


> I use 40k max for barbell and around 15 for dumbell.....................................ah well i do at least have 19 inch arms to show for my "Weakness" LOL
> 
> I suspect ALOT of people are using bad form on this thread


 19 is a big arm:beer:


----------



## justdiscovering

supercell said:


> I think I remember doing some curl thingy's back in feb sometime. Or perhaps it was March....I forget......
> 
> J


 quality and class as ever :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kezz

I generaly use 40-50lb dumbells max for arms, ez curls prob 30k max, at my heaviest i had 21" arms, you dont need heavy weights to get big arms


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I am glad I read this, curls are my weakist thing, I norm do 30k max ez bar (excluding ez bar weight) or 15k dumbells, have done 20k but not great form.


----------



## Columbo

I have never seen someone strict curl 100KG for 10 Reps, or 150KG cheat curl for 3 reps, please post a video.

I have done 100KG for 3 Reps cheating and throwing the weight and 120KG with even more cheating and throwing the weight, I have a video of the 100KG for 3 cheat cheat reps.

I have noticed many people claiming world level weights but never posting the video's, I would like to see these videos, because my jaw will hit the floor when I see them!


----------



## jw007

Columbo said:


> I have never seen someone strict curl 100KG for 10 Reps, or 150KG cheat curl for 3 reps, please post a video.
> 
> I have done 100KG for 3 Reps cheating and throwing the weight and 120KG with even more cheating and throwing the weight, I have a video of the 100KG for 3 cheat cheat reps.
> 
> I have noticed many people claiming world level weights but never posting the video's, I would like to see these videos, because my jaw will hit the floor when I see them!


Will be posting vids and pics soon mate when start my thread.

Nytol on this board has witnessed me cheat curl 105kg for 10 easy reps

Do actually have vids of 105 and 135 kg cheat curls but quality not good so will do some more just for you mate


----------



## Columbo

jw007 said:


> Will be posting vids and pics soon mate when start my thread.
> 
> Nytol on this board has witnessed me cheat curl 105kg for 10 easy reps
> 
> Do actually have vids of 105 and 135 kg cheat curls but quality not good so will do some more just for you mate


Brilliant, I can't wait to see them:thumb:.


----------



## BigDom86

same


----------



## bigm

i curl 24 kg seated dumbbells . no swinging 10 on each arm . i weigh 12 stone


----------



## BigDom86

wheres the videos?


----------



## jw007

BigDom86 said:


> wheres the videos?


Thread starting this week my friend, will be adding pics and videos in due course.

Hold your horses, Everything comes to those who wait


----------



## Kezz

jw007 said:


> Thread starting this week my friend, will be adding pics and videos in due course.
> 
> Hold your horses, Everything comes to those who wait


 gets the tissues in anticipation :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thestudbeast

jw007 said:


> Thread starting this week my friend, will be adding pics and videos in due course.
> 
> Hold your horses, Everything comes to those who wait


will it include ass shots?


----------



## jw007

thestudbeast said:


> will it include ass shots?


Tom already has them


----------



## arms

25 kg seated dumbell curls 30kg hammer curls 10 rep each


----------



## jw007

BigDom86 said:


> wheres the videos?


here you go mate

As you were so desperate to see me in action, I videod myself a few weeks early, before i start my new "supplements" and after not training properly for a couple of months:thumb:

Ten easy "cheat" curl style reps with 105kg

Would have done stricter and easier but i had just finished repping out with 200kg on bench press (will post vid of that if want to







)

Can play with quick time

Are we happy now????

jw007-awesome.zip


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> here you go mate
> 
> As you were so desperate to see me in action, I videod myself a few weeks early, before i start my new "supplements" and after not training properly for a couple of months:thumb:
> 
> Ten easy "cheat" curl style reps with 105kg
> 
> Would have done stricter and easier but i had just finished repping out with 200kg on bench press (will post vid of that if want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Can play with quick time
> 
> Are we happy now????


PMSL.

You are so gay. :whistling:

A) Fighting on the internet over Barbell curls.

2) Wearing straps for Barbell curls

D) Curling in the Squat rack :whistling:

Lol :thumb:


----------



## evad

strict 45kg for 8 iirc


----------



## jw007

TH&S said:


> PMSL.
> 
> You are so gay. :whistling: ------------*YES:thumbup1: (was that not common knowledge??)*
> 
> A) Fighting on the internet over Barbell curls---------- *I won*
> 
> 2) Wearing straps for Barbell curls----------*wear em for **[email protected]** too*
> 
> D) Curling in the Squat rack :whistling: -------*Only those who are too WEAK to do them say* *that* :whistling:
> 
> Lol :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

impressive. does it hurt curling like that though? lower back mainly. not knocking you or anything just wondering


----------



## jw007

BigDom86 said:


> impressive. does it hurt curling like that though? lower back mainly. not knocking you or anything just wondering


No mate, used to it, have done them on and off for years.

Mainly use them as a judge of my current power level and also to farigue them before hitting preachers.

Also came in handy when did strongman, throwing the Log up for overhead press.


----------



## jack1980

jw007 said:


> here you go mate
> 
> As you were so desperate to see me in action, I videod myself a few weeks early, before i start my new "supplements" and after not training properly for a couple of months:thumb:
> 
> Ten easy "cheat" curl style reps with 105kg
> 
> Would have done stricter and easier but i had just finished repping out with 200kg on bench press (will post vid of that if want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Can play with quick time
> 
> Are we happy now????


Am I the only one who could not open the files??


----------



## Alex Redford

oh dear i just read one guy was curling 100kg on a straight bar! thats pritty crazy, ive only been training for around 9 month and i weight arround 11stone 2 lbs and the msot i have curled on a concentration curl for around 8 reps was 17.5kg dumbells i guess i could have done the 20 for less reps.

Alex


----------



## Bulldog88

Alex Redford said:


> oh dear i just read one guy was curling 100kg on a straight bar! thats pritty crazy, ive only been training for around 9 month and i weight arround 11stone 2 lbs and the msot i have curled on a concentration curl for around 8 reps was 17.5kg dumbells i guess i could have done the 20 for less reps.
> 
> Alex


17.5kg ain't bad for 11 stone 2lbs especially if you haven't been training for long


----------



## BLUE(UK)

jack1980 said:


> Am I the only one who could not open the files??


Me also.


----------



## Chris1

I'm 17 stone and I can only curl 20 for 6 dumbell. I have only been training properly for a few months though, 3 ish I think. Still making gains though, thats what's important.


----------



## Ironhorse

Ive dumbell curled the 40k's for sets of 6-8, this was before my surgeries though, im on the 28k's at the moment.


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> here you go mate
> 
> As you were so desperate to see me in action, I videod myself a few weeks early, before i start my new "supplements" and after not training properly for a couple of months:thumb:
> 
> Ten easy "cheat" curl style reps with 105kg
> 
> Would have done stricter and easier but i had just finished repping out with 200kg on bench press (will post vid of that if want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Can play with quick time
> 
> Are we happy now????


Now that is impressive to say the least. You are my new found hero! :thumb:


----------



## Robsta

Predator said:


> Some fooking mean curls there!
> 
> Was doing strict concentration curls with 30kgs dumbells at the end of my bicep workouts. I don't know what my max would be.
> 
> I try not to train my arms too much, because they build quicker than any other body part. It makes me look so out of proportion lol.
> 
> Predator


1st time I've seen this thread so forgive me if I missed something...

I normally on bi' start on 20 kg, concentrations as a warm up, however sometimes depending on mood i may stick to that or move up slightly....

But tbh, I generally used to go up to 40 kg, but after taking a step back and having a look, I find I don't need to go heavier than 30-34 max for bi's tbh....

There are many out there who curl much more, as indeed I did, but I find for maximum benefit and doms the day after, a heavy weight ( not super heavy) to failure normally makes my bi's know I;ve worked them hard the day after.........


----------



## Suprakill4

Ez bar curl - 25kg :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got to start somewhere i suppose.


----------



## shauno

i used to go mad on biceps but now i just do four sets of underhand close grip chins each week.

i think with bi's you need to get good at the big movements


----------



## pumpman

heaviest ive ever tried is 60 k never tried anythin heavier i get sore rists


----------



## evad

i could do about 60kg if i swung all over the place liek a di*k my quoted poundage was with proper bang-on form

otherwise what is the point? a bit of a cheat i'll let go


----------



## nathanlowe

Weight i can use on bicep exersises is my least common worry.

When doing biceps all i have been doing is

15kg bar x 12, 20kg x 10,10

Dumbbell Curls -10kg 3 x 10

Found this to be great and effective.


----------



## j.m.

Similar to me, did 3 sets of 20-25kg with a bar & just used a few sets with dumbell hammers, they are aching :lol:


----------



## nathanlowe

j.m. said:


> Similar to me, did 3 sets of 20-25kg with a bar & just used a few sets with dumbell hammers, they are aching :lol:


I just keep my elbows tucked in, so all of the movement is the bicep.

Not a fan of ego curling, where you use shoulders and back to swing the bar up and bring it down as if your doing half reps from "21s"


----------



## T_Woody

15Kg standing bicep curls. Then 20kg bar straight after. Always "hits the spot".


----------



## Haimer

Currently do 12.5kg DB curls on a 60degree incline bench (to make maximum bicep gain) for 4x sets of 10.

Also do 4x sets of 10 for 12.5kg DB Hammer Curls. Don't really use barbell for biceps as I prefer using dumbells. Have trained properly for about 2 months and trained about 3 months before that on/off.


----------



## Gym-pig

Robsta said:


> 1st time I've seen this thread so forgive me if I missed something...
> 
> I normally on bi' start on 20 kg, concentrations as a warm up, however sometimes depending on mood i may stick to that or move up slightly....
> 
> But tbh, I generally used to go up to 40 kg, but after taking a step back and having a look, I find I don't need to go heavier than 30-34 max for bi's tbh....
> 
> There are many out there who curl much more, as indeed I did, but I find for maximum benefit and doms the day after, a heavy weight ( not super heavy) to failure normally makes my bi's know I;ve worked them hard the day after.........


Very very well said :beer:


----------



## wales29

At the moment im doing 15kg bar 20kg bar (close) 25kg bar then drop it down to 15kg (close)

then some concentrate dumbells at 13kg.

Usually feel that afterwards.

Only been going for about 2 months and 1 month properly.

I dont bother trying for a maximum as it usually ends up in me swinging it wildly and generally doing nothing for my arms. Also as someone said above it does hurt your writs if you go for to much. So i would rather build up and get strength.


----------



## C12AIG

Tin of Tesco Value Beans x 10 reps

Heinz Beans are heavier so I only rep them for 5 or 6


----------



## Merouria

27.5kg dumbell curls for 4 reps good form.


----------



## winger

Merouria said:


> 27.5kg dumbell curls for 4 reps good form.


27.27kg dumbbell curls for 7 with bad form.

I like to go heavy for one exercise then isolate the muscle on a different exercise. I like to go heavy on db's because when I do db (heavy) military it is easier to swing them up.


----------



## Merouria

How about 30kg dumbells 1 rep with horrendous form  lol


----------



## winger

Merouria said:


> How about 30kg dumbells 1 rep with horrendous form  lol


I like your style, you tube that...lol


----------



## Merouria

I would get too much abuse and hate messages LOL! :laugh:


----------



## winger

Merouria said:


> I would get too much abuse and hate messages LOL! :laugh:


Welcome to my world! :whistling:

Try


----------



## ghostdog

shauno said:


> i used to go mad on biceps but now i just do four sets of underhand close grip chins each week.
> 
> i think with bi's you need to get good at the big movements


 exact same here mate, mad how much they improve when you lay off the isolations aint it?

My personal best curls were 6 reps of 55kg on EZ bar (back to the wall), it'll be interesting to see how much I'll curl after concentrating on rows etc for a few months and whether it's made em noticably stronger.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

At a bodyweight of 62kg my best was:

*Ez bar curl* 31kg for 6-8 reps

*straight bar* 32.5kg mini barbell 6 reps

*Dumbell hammer* curls I think I got up to 16kgs for 6.


----------



## Merouria

winger said:


> Welcome to my world! :whistling:
> 
> Try


Do i have to? mg: He is very strong.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

50kg is what i do for reps but never tryed seeing how much i could do for one rep max might try in the gym on monday.


----------



## paulo

200lb on preacher mAchine 3x8 is what i do-then 2 sets 20k alternate seated dbell curl


----------



## Robsta

I take it the OP is asking which weight with single arm in mind....there are some massive weights being bandied about on this thread


----------



## miles2345

more to the point who cares!! how many people do it with perfect from, we bodybuilders or weight/powerlifters


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ez bar - 55kg for 7 reps


----------



## Golden Man

ez bar total 82kg 4reps

dumbell 40kg 4reps


----------



## mat555

im not sure if this is an old topic but im 17 and i've just started training my arms using 2 40kg dumbells, i weigh 120kg and people have been telling me 40kg is too much but i just wanted another opinion, i do about 15 reps for maybe an hour at a time, any feedback will be appreciated


----------



## martin brown

mat555 said:


> im not sure if this is an old topic but im 17 and i've just started training my arms using 2 40kg dumbells, i weigh 120kg and people have been telling me 40kg is too much but i just wanted another opinion, i do about 15 reps for maybe an hour at a time, any feedback will be appreciated


You do 40kg dumbell curls for an hour at a time?!?

:ban:


----------



## noel

blimey! thats some bicep endurance - 40kg for an hour

i can EZ about 45-50 max with decent form - for about 6 at a time


----------



## mat555

martin brown said:


> You do 40kg dumbell curls for an hour at a time?!?
> 
> :ban:


best i've done so far yep


----------



## solidcecil

i curl 55kg on a EZ bar


----------



## dudz

gym rat said:


> 25kg dumbell curls for 10reps


----------



## gumballdom

mat555 said:


> im not sure if this is an old topic but im 17 and i've just started training my arms using 2 40kg dumbells, i weigh 120kg and people have been telling me 40kg is too much but i just wanted another opinion, i do about 15 reps for maybe an hour at a time, any feedback will be appreciated


do you mean it takes you an hour to do 15 reps? or do you mean you do as many sets of 15 reps within the hour as you can?


----------



## dingosteve

Jus started a month ago but i can do 20kg DBS 8 reps for 4 sets with good form, well last set gets a bit ropey , ez curls is about 30-35kg


----------



## Goose

To be honest I've never gone too high.

Have curled 30kg dumbells for easy 10.. Prob do the 40's to be honest..

BB curled 75kg for 10.. Strict form. If I wanted to cheat a bit I could probably go around the 100kg + Mark.


----------



## ares1

liberator said:


> Currently Im upto 70kg (including squat bar), and 35Kg on Preacher Bench...


So youre one of the annoying peeps who curl in the Squat rack? :ban:


----------



## Goose

CarbWhore said:


> So youre one of the annoying peeps who curl in the Squat rack? :ban:


I have to admit, when the gyms busy and I want to squat nothing fcuks me off more than people doing that!


----------



## ares1

Goose said:


> I have to admit, when the gyms busy and I want to squat nothing fcuks me off more than people doing that!


Ditto, it gives me really bad creatine rage.


----------



## skd

just checked out some 100kg curls on youtube, all bad form lol. i cant see the benefit of swinging a big weight up using my back, if i cant do it strict then i wont attempt, so its only 50kg for reps for me


----------



## nobody

Ive yet to do a bicep curl there not in my regime but id guess at 15kg comfortably


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I usually curl the 5kg's for 6 easy.


----------



## Dagman72

Goose said:


> I have to admit, when the gyms busy and I want to squat nothing fcuks me off more than people doing that!


That ****s me of big time, even told the gym I go to, to put a notice up next to the squat rack, saying squating takes priority.

I ask my self why, why, why curl here :confused1:


----------



## skd

MaKaVeLi said:


> I usually curl the 5kg's for 6 easy.


you beast :laugh:


----------



## Heineken

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Its difficult to comapare weights because form can affect how hard the exercise is to a massive extent.


Best thing I've read on this thread, reps mate


----------



## powerlifter8

With pretty good form, at 11 stone I've done 22.5kg DB's for 5, 50kg for 4 on olympic bar or 20kg db's for sets of 10.


----------



## US2UK

This is an interesting thread... so used to bench press or squats being asked but not bicep curls... in any case I am quite lean right now but last week when training biceps I did 24 reps (12 reps each arm) or seated alternating dumbell curls with 75lbs... good strict form... which I believe is about 34 to 35kg if i am doing the quick math correctly in my head... I do not ever use an olympic bar to do curls anymore because it causes a great deal of wrist discomfort so I have no idea what it would be for barbell curls...


----------



## mat555

gumballdom said:


> do you mean it takes you an hour to do 15 reps? or do you mean you do as many sets of 15 reps within the hour as you can?


as many sets


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

My bests have been 50kg seated dumbbell curls for 11 reps and standing barbell curl (slight cheat) for 130kg for 11 reps.


----------



## Guest

20kilo's for 8 reps.

I was pleased with that, things can only get better


----------



## winger

Here is a guy from this site that curled 125kg and tore his bicep on rep 5.

His name is JW007, click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axiezYb2tcM.


----------



## musclefox

10 years ago when i was stronger i did 90kg for 6 reps at 90kg bodyweight, now i can do 70kg for 10 reps at the same bodyweight..


----------



## volatileacid

sadler998 said:


> You did 100kg for 12?
> 
> You should have gone for the World Record :S


I thought the video was going to show me a guy doing a few curls - he only managed one - The OP must be superman ... !


----------



## winger

volatileacid said:


> I thought the video was going to show me a guy doing a few curls - he only managed one - The OP must be superman ... !


----------



## Mikazagreat

I guess videos will be helpfull guys.

100 KG 12 reps, This could be very nice video to watch mate untill u doin some clean and jerk.

Olympic bar +50kg so total around 70KG 5 reps with a decent form that's the max i could do.


----------



## volatileacid

It's been 9 months since this thread was started - seems like a case of - sounds like bulll$h**, smells like bull$sh**! ... it must be bull$***!

See the issue I have is. You've got powerhouses like JW curling those sorts of weight, and heavier, and even he has to but a bit of back into it - but then when someone else comes along and starts making extravagant claims of



> There was no rocking or bouncing up with my thighs


 - once h as to view the account with some scepticism. I say prove me wrong, and I'll STFU!


----------



## martin brown

This thread should be deleted - or moved ino the beginners section at least! It has no relevance in the Power and Strength section.


----------



## winger

volatileacid said:


> ps. How's JW's bicep now? Is he still able to curl crazy weights?


He still can curl heavy by our standards but probably not by his standards.


----------



## Big Dawg

Only go up to 40kg for what are IMO perfect reps. DB curl around 15kg in each hand. But who gives a fcuk lol, it's a bicep curl!


----------



## YEHBUDDY

22.5kg dumbells


----------



## Need-valid-info

nah i rekon he can do it, my training partner who was and still is a natty was curling 110kg on ez bar for reps so its deffo possible


----------



## Guru Josh

Delhi said:


> I use 40k max for barbell and around 15 for dumbell.....................................ah well i do at least have 19 inch arms to show for my "Weakness" LOL
> 
> x 2


----------



## Adam T

barbell curl...12kg lmao

been training 2 weeks!

not tried more and my right bi has a recurin injury


----------



## solidcecil

60kg on EZ curl bar for 6reps


----------



## breamking

35kgs 5 reps of ten on ez bar


----------



## wales29

One arm concentration curl 20kg

Hammer curl on EZ bar 50kg so far.

Would rather do sets of good form than try and curl as heavy a weight as possible.

Only been training a few months though so with time i will improve.


----------



## soggy beer mat

37kg hammer curl db

30kg straight db curl

60kg ez bar


----------



## Tom1990

where are the rules for this bicep curl, lol i could probably do 40kg in one hand if i gave it the swing from hell


----------



## Big Gunz

Heaviest Ive done for reps is 60kg with the olympic bar, I did 5 reps. My form is very strict. I currently do 50kg for 8-10 reps.


----------



## Jake H

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL at this thread... I've gotta put mine in just cos it's so weeny!
> 
> Wait for it!
> 
> 8kg
> 
> :beer:


same tbh


----------



## fabio1992

Only been lifting for 4 or 5 weeks but ;

EZ bar: 30kg (inlcuding bar) SO embarassed about that one :/

Concentration curl: 20kg dumbell,repping 6 times,4 sets, with great form xD

p.s First post! woo haha


----------



## liberator

Well all Ive got to say on the video matter is im still not curling 100Kg. I havent cycled for a year and im not starting now just to prove a point because im due for blood tests to check hormone levels.

ill have a go now in the gym if its quiet and get a mate to film. Make of it what you will, but dont get jealous and spiteful.

Not the nicest of traits is it.

Peace.


----------



## VXR-Lovely

I usually get 4 - 5 of 60kg with ez curl (including bar)

I usually need a spotter for the 5th sadly.


----------



## Linny

17.5kg dumbells for 4 lol


----------



## WRT

Don't really ever use barbell, usually do 30kg dumbells for sets of 6 after i've trained back


----------



## dog5566

im only curling 40kg on the barrbell 8 rep's


----------



## Old but not out

160kg - but that was from floor to shoulders - so some smart A** might call it a power clean HA HA


----------

